# 65 GTO Upper Radiator Hose



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

Have a problem . Ordered a upper radiator hose for a 65 GTO quad car and it didn't fit . Then ordered a hose for a tri-power car and it didn't fit . Both are two short and won't reach the radiator . What could be the problem ? Both hoses came from YearOne .

Thank you ,

George


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi George,

If you have the old hose, take it to a Pontiac dealer or a NAPA store to see if they have the right size. I can't imagine why you would have to order a hose from a catalog.

Bill


----------



## freeyayo (Jan 10, 2005)

SANDU002 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> If you have the old hose, take it to a Pontiac dealer or a NAPA store to see if they have the right size. I can't imagine why you would have to order a hose from a catalog.
> 
> Bill


im guessing ordering from a catalog is bad ?


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

The Hoses from Ames and Yearone definitetly look better than the ribbed (one size fits all) Auto parts hoses. That's strange that it's too short. Every one that I have purchased from the formentioned vendors I've always had to shorten. Is the inlet to the radiator on the drivers side? If so, measure the old one and post it here and I'll see if mine's the same length.


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*Raditaor Hose*

The inlet is on the passenger side ...

George


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

George,
I did some checking and their are two different hoses. One for a tripower (part # 9779581) and another for a 4 barrel (part # 9779582). 

Other catalog sources I use are:

www.opgi.com

www.thepartsplaceinc.com 

www.paddockparts.com

Both the parts place and Paddock have these hoses.

Bill


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*Radiator Hose*

Bill ,

Thanks for your work and hunting . The problem is neither hose will work . It turns out the car has a tri-power radiator but is a 4 barrel car and both hoses are to short . The hose they have on there now is actually two hoses clamped together . I'm going to take if off and go to Napa and a few other stores to see if they can match up something that's one piece .

Never figured I'd have this problem .

How's retirement ? Are you enjoying yourself ?

George


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi George,

I would think you would be able to find the right size hose in diamenter and then cut it to size.

So far retirement pretty good. Now that weather is turning nice, I have been in the garage or out "roadtesting" the cars instead of working on the honeydo list.

Bill


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*65 GTO waterneck*

Bill ,

Now have the right radiator hose ........... but the waterneck is wrong . My waterneck points toward the drivers side , but what I need is one that points to the passenger side , of course facing towards the radiator . Now do you think I can find one ? No ......... for two weeks I've been looking and still can't find it . I see the right one on many cars on Ebay and in another Pontiac forum but no one seems to know where to get it or a part number .

George


----------



## 64vert (Dec 27, 2004)

George

The part # is 544745 for the '64-'65 4 barrel cars. I'll look- I might even have one.

Rich


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*65 GTO water neck*

Rich ,

Is that a GM part number ? If so I will try to get it through a Pontiac dealer .

Thanks ,

George


----------



## 64vert (Dec 27, 2004)

George

That's the part number given in the GTO restoration book. Good luck.

Rich


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*65 GTO Waterneck*

Rich ,

I went to a Pontiac dealer today and they said that was not the part number for a waterneck . I then asked if they had a book which would show the waterneck and they didn't .

So the search continues ,

George


----------

